# BIG SAW cut BIG TREE



## andydodgegeek (Mar 15, 2012)

This seems like it would be a good topic for a post. Lets put pictures of BIG saws cutting BIG trees. Here is one I cut down last weekend. It is a 48" soft maple. These pics have been posted in other spots here but I thought it would be fun to have a thread about BIG trees and saws. I used my husky 2101xp that I bought from Brad snelling to put this one out of its misery.


----------



## ckelp (Mar 15, 2012)

where the hell where you when i was cutting up a 6' round valley oak with at 20" bar:msp_razz:
looks fun


----------



## twofusion (Mar 15, 2012)

those are some nice wood for reclaiming.


----------



## fir (Mar 16, 2012)

twofusion said:


> those are some nice wood for reclaiming.



Speaking of that ther is a maple in a yard I am waiting for the tree is about 35ft tall and 2-3ft through its been toped. It has a growth burow that is about 15ft through.:msp_love:


----------



## brownm170 (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a huge silver maple I cut a couple weeks ago it was over 7 feet in diameter were I cut it! I used our Jonsered 2186 with a 36" bar!
View attachment 229155
View attachment 229156


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 16, 2012)

Hay andydodgegeek. Where did you find that tree?:hmm3grin2orange: I know where two more are! :chainsawguy: This is IF YOU'RE upto it! :big_smile: Maybe after this one is cleaned up.....


----------



## madrone (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's one


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 16, 2012)

brownm170 said:


> Here is a huge silver maple I cut a couple weeks ago it was over 7 feet in diameter were I cut it! I used our Jonsered 2186 with a 36" bar!
> View attachment 229155
> View attachment 229156


Here are your pics embeded.


----------



## brownm170 (Mar 16, 2012)

@manyhobies, thanks for embedding my pics! This is the first time I have ever put pics up so I didn't know how.


----------



## madrone (Mar 16, 2012)

How do you embed pics without it saying "attached images" below them? Like on mine above.


----------



## madrone (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm glad you "like" my question! lol


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 16, 2012)

MS260 with a 36" bar on a blowdown eucalyptus.





394XP and a 50" jeffery pine from last summer.





090 with a 48" bar, another redwood blowdown.





MS660, 36' LW bar on a redwood hanger with heart rot.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 16, 2012)

ckelp said:


> where the hell where you when i was cutting up a 6' round valley oak with at 20" bar:msp_razz:
> looks fun



Did you forget someone Dave???


----------



## deye223 (Mar 16, 2012)

here ya go rogue60


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought for sure this thread would be Sarah cutting a twig with her new dolmar 420


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## wendell (Mar 16, 2012)

madrone said:


> How do you embed pics without it saying "attached images" below them? Like on mine above.



Copy the image location and paste in the box that appears when you click on the photo icon above the box you are typing your post in. Uncheck the box below the box you pasted into.


----------



## paccity (Mar 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


>



nice trunk. did you bring enough saws to whittle on it .


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice pictures people. Some real monsters. I will have to see if I can get some pictures from my dad or brother un law of the monster cottonwood we dropped onto cross lake in pine city, mn years ago. It was huge. Dropped it onto frozen lake. It busted the ice up and we had to let it refreeze before we could work on the top.


----------



## paccity (Mar 16, 2012)

this one was a real upper body work out. i'm 6'2" and the cuts were at and above head level. plus all the nasties that where in that thing.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 16, 2012)

Wholly crap, makes me feel like I cut a twig.


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 16, 2012)

2dogs said:


> MS260 with a 36" bar on a blowdown eucalyptus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's that 260 pull that 36" bar? And that's one stout 660 to pull a 36' bar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 16, 2012)

2dogs said:


> MS660, 36' LW bar on a redwood hanger with heart rot.



Did that heart rot dull your chain?

Nice pics!


----------



## Jgouras (Mar 16, 2012)

*[email protected] [email protected]!*

I want more pics of this. That is close to the house.



paccity said:


> this one was a real upper body work out. i'm 6'2" and the cuts were at and above head level. plus all the nasties that where in that thing.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 16, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I thought for sure this thread would be Sarah cutting a *twig* with her new dolmar 420





andydodgegeek said:


> Wholly crap, makes me feel like I cut a *twig*.



Did you have your wife's saw to cut that *twig*? :hmm3grin2orange: I don't think I saw it in the truck...!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 16, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> Did you have your wife's saw to cut that *twig*? :hmm3grin2orange: I don't think I saw it in the truck...!



No,I was going to bring it but seeing as how Sarah had to work and couldn't come with and it is HER saw ...


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 16, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> Did that heart rot dull your chain?
> 
> Nice pics!



No the heart rot is so soft and crumbly you can almost dig it out with your fingers. It is like packed sawdust. I will bore any tree that looks like it may have heart rot, which is almost all second growth redwood, but the rot twists and turns its way up the tree like a puzzle. Most any tree with fire damage or damage from injury (equipment) can pick up the heart rot fungus. Many fungi live in the soil and effect a large percentage of the tree in a given stand.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Mar 16, 2012)

ndlawrence said:


> And that's one stout 660 to pull a 36' bar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



My 066 has always pulled well with a 36" bar and 8 pin rim - much better now after Brad worked on it though.

Hal


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 16, 2012)

ndlawrence said:


> How's that 260 pull that 36" bar? And that's one stout 660 to pull a 36' bar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



Re the 660 it pulls the 36" bar just fine in redwood and Douglas-fir and euc. It is my go to saw for big stuff.

About the 260, well I took that image just to post here. That is me at the end of the work day. Handsome huh? Anyway that euc had fallen into the sand and driven the buttress underground where my 20" bar would not reach. The boss had that brand new bar and chain in the truck ready to head off to another job the next day. BTW it was Stihl full skip square ground chain. The extra reach of the 36" bar allowed me to go home and not have to worry about bringing a big saw the next day. For that little bit of work the 260 pulled the 36" bar just fine.


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 16, 2012)

Wolfcsm said:


> My 066 has always pulled well with a 36" bar and 8 pin rim - much better now after Brad worked on it though.
> 
> Hal



I quoted 36 feet


----------



## Wolfcsm (Mar 16, 2012)

ndlawrence said:


> I quoted 36 feet



I see that now.

FIrst off you would have to make a 36 foot bar - and I guess use almost a roll of chain to outfit it. There one or two companies that could make one but I would bet it would cost $100 or more per foot.

Hal


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 16, 2012)

ndlawrence said:


> I quoted 36 feet



With a 36 foot bar I have to full double half skip with a triangular grind. The 260 runs 40wt at 16:1 with Chevron Supreme with unsymmetrical dimethylhydrazine as an additive. And a muffler mod.


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 16, 2012)

2dogs said:


> With a 36 foot bar I have to full double half skip with a triangular grind. The 260 runs 40wt at 16:1 with Chevron Supreme with unsymmetrical dimethylhydrazine as an additive. And a muffle mod.


:biggrin: Lol :biggrin:


----------



## computeruser (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice pics, keep 'em coming! 

It's stuff like this that makes me regret selling off my big saws, even though they were so seldom put to any productive use. Might need to get a 2100 or another 075/076 one of these days...


----------



## MtnHermit (Mar 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


>


Do you have a video of it coming down? I'd like to have seen that.

Good thread.


----------



## MHouse1028 (Mar 16, 2012)

View attachment 229228
View attachment 229229
nice pics everyone love the big tree's ..heres a magnolia i am milling out. 44" butt i use a 084 with a alaskan mill


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 16, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> Do you have a video of it coming down? I'd like to have seen that.
> 
> Good thread.



Didn't get video. Wish I would have.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's a 6 1/2 foot across cottonwood using an 066 with 42 inch bar for a wheel chock. Sorry for the shaky video, I had just got done making the top cut and grabbed grandpatractor's fone to record it. he should have named it "Felling a Stump".

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-j6HSmXzX1o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 16, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Here's a 6 1/2 foot across cottonwood using an 066 with 42 inch bar for a wheel chock. Sorry for the shaky video, I had just got done making the top cut and grabbed grandpatractor's fone to record it. he should have named it "Felling a Stump".
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-j6HSmXzX1o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Good thing JD knows how to jump back! I didn't see that one coming! Sometimes being quick is the best thing! What happened to the saw/bar? Pancake? :msp_ohmy: :help:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 16, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> Good thing JD knows how to jump back! I didn't see that one coming! Sometimes being quick is the best thing! What happened to the saw/bar? Pancake? :msp_ohmy: :help:



Ya you dont picture something that big rolling, just thought it would go to the ground, I should have got against it with the skidsteer.

The saw/bar were fine, cleaned the chips out and kept cutting.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 16, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> Do you have a video of it coming down? I'd like to have seen that.
> 
> Good thread.



That would have been a good idea.....everyone was waiting with their saw to get cutting.

Being rotton in the center...it didn't take much cutting on the back cut for it to go over. IMO....I think it went sooner than andydodgegeek expected it to do. Interesting on the face cut. Not knowing where the rot was in the center, he cut right up to the rot. Probably not the best....material for a hinge but it went very well.



MHouse1028 said:


> View attachment 229228
> View attachment 229229
> nice pics everyone love the big tree's ..heres a magnolia i am milling out. 44" butt i use a 084 with a alaskan mill



Here are your pics:












andydodgegeek said:


> Didn't get video. Wish I would have.



If we do more....we'll have to remember to shoot the falling!


----------



## bplust (Mar 16, 2012)

Subscribing.

I'm jealous. NEK VT doesn't have much like this. Looks like fun!


----------



## Showme (Mar 16, 2012)

paccity said:


> this one was a real upper body work out. i'm 6'2" and the cuts were at and above head level. plus all the nasties that where in that thing.



I can't even imagine.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 16, 2012)

paccity said:


> this one was a real upper body work out. i'm 6'2" and the cuts were at and above head level. plus all the nasties that where in that thing.


----------



## paccity (Mar 16, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> paccity said:
> 
> 
> > this one was a real upper body work out. i'm 6'2" and the cuts were at and above head level. plus all the nasties that where in that thing.
> ...


----------



## edisto (Mar 16, 2012)

computeruser said:


> Nice pics, keep 'em coming!
> 
> It's stuff like this that makes me regret selling off my big saws, even though they were so seldom put to any productive use. Might need to get a 2100 or another 075/076 one of these days...



I'm glad you did!

I might try to get a pic of your old 076 with it's 42" bar on an oak that needed it.


----------



## MHouse1028 (Mar 17, 2012)

this is a great thread love the big tree's


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 17, 2012)

rogue60 said:


> hi guy's ,here is a nice ironbark log didn't get a pic of it in the bush, i dont take many pics maybe i should start taking pics, am just used to seeing logs its all we have done is log and mill..but anyways this log is ready to be cut into railway transoms it has good wood around the heart..the old 066 is just there for size.....



Pics:


----------



## homelitejim (Mar 17, 2012)

not a huge tree but a good action photo.


----------



## Bob95065 (Mar 18, 2012)

2dogs said:


> MS260 with a 36" bar on a blowdown eucalyptus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey 2dogs where in Santa Cruz are you?


----------



## cowroy (Mar 18, 2012)

Yall may have seen these before, but this being the big tree thread and all. Bout a 40" redoak :smile2:


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 18, 2012)

Bob95065 said:


> Hey 2dogs where in Santa Cruz are you?



I live in the city right off Walnut Av.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 18, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I live in the city right off Walnut Av.



Lunch at 2dogs!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Good Ole Stove Pipe Sugar Pine. Chester,Ca.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Russian driving on a helicopter strip. West Branch of the Feather River. Stirling City, Ca.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Good Ole Stove Pipe Sugar Pine. Chester,Ca.



Now were talking. Wow what a monster. You guys out west sure do get to cut some behemouths.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/files/bigtree2005.pdf (These are just the ones registered)

Here's an interesting read,

Most think Indiana is just one big corn field. There are over 4.5 million acres of Forest land in the State.

We don't have the species like the West Coast. Still you have to wonder how big they would get if they were native here?


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 18, 2012)

Pretty impressive White Oak eh?


(He he, it's on my property)


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like a dandy. Probably heat the house for a few days.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 18, 2012)

Not big trees, but they were oak and that's what we cut mostly when we can get it for free. This is the obligatory MS290 pic for those of us who cut mostly firewood with this saw. From the foothills of Cali and wearing PPE. Yup, those are Husqvarna chaps.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is some of mine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75q3HlQAtpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## cowroy (Mar 18, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> Here is some of mine. Falling fir #3 - YouTube



[video=youtube;75q3HlQAtpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75q3HlQAtpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Fixed it for ya


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 18, 2012)

Stumps


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 18, 2012)

cowroy said:


> [video=youtube;75q3HlQAtpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75q3HlQAtpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
> 
> Fixed it for ya



Gracias! Was just going to try that.


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 18, 2012)

*Here's a good sized water oak in a confined yard that had to be pieced out.*

1. turn tree into totem
2. cut off root flares
3. try to catch breath!View attachment 229599
View attachment 229600
View attachment 229601


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 18, 2012)

fearofpavement said:


> 1. turn tree into totem
> 2. cut off root flares
> 3. try to catch breath!View attachment 229599
> View attachment 229600
> View attachment 229601




This was the only oak of this size I've cut that wasn't hollow in the center. This puppy was solid all the way through. Took almost two hours to get it horizontal after I came down from the climb. Then we left. They only wanted it on the ground so that's what we did. it would've been a mess of firewood!


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 18, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> Stumps



NICE looking stumps there.


----------



## hillwilliam (Mar 18, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> Stumps



Those are purty stumps. There's just something about doing things right . . .


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 18, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> Gracias! Was just going to try that.



Nicely done!


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool pics. Those big old yard Maples are usually full of chain destroying steel objects.... nails, barbwire, eyebolts etc. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 19, 2012)

This is just a pecker pole on this 13 mile right of way i cut a couple weeks ago. 6 foot red oak 372xp x-torq husky and 20" barView attachment 229693
View attachment 229694


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 19, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Nicely done!



Thank you! That was a sweet job. Really nice to get to cut stuff like that. I should add this is 460 only dual ported with a 32'' b/c skip and square ground.


----------



## jropo (Mar 19, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Good Ole Stove Pipe Sugar Pine. Chester,Ca.



I was wondering what provoked you to do what you do.
This give's me a qlue.

I...............need..............faster...............saw. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jropo (Mar 19, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Russian driving on a helicopter strip. West Branch of the Feather River. Stirling City, Ca.



That will get your heart pumpin!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 19, 2012)

jropo said:


> That will get your heart pumpin!! :msp_thumbup:



Bucking the butt off was a kick for sure!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 19, 2012)

Feather River compex fire.......down the hill!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice load of Ponderosa Pine. Westwood Ca.


----------



## jropo (Mar 19, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Bucking the butt off was a kick for sure!



I bet!


----------



## jropo (Mar 19, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Feather River compex fire.......down the hill!



We ha!!!
What was left?
Or did it save out?


----------



## jropo (Mar 19, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Nice load of Ponderosa Pine. Westwood Ca.



I must of stole this one from ya along time ago, it was my desk top for awhile.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Nardoo (Mar 19, 2012)

A big red gum my son was using the 880 on. The butt of tree was considerably bigger.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 19, 2012)

The smallest 261 and the biggest 880 50'' bar and a very large Redgum.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 19, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Nice load of Ponderosa Pine. Westwood Ca.



I hauled a load like that in my dodge one day!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's a few of mine. Nothing special here but a few reasonable sized trees...

My old 660 with 32" bar. It was about 60" at it's widest point and had that much termite sand in it I gave up. It was destroying chains and the bar...






My 3120 and 60" bar. Only "just" made it through on this pine log...






My old 390XPG and 32" bar with a semi rotten Tasmanian Blue Gum. This tree was getting close to 180' tall after measuring later. At the time I though it was about 140'...






My 390XP and 36" bar plus a Stringybark...






Plus a few big Stringybarks in Tasmania at the Tahune Air Walk (protected tourist area) with my mate and his kid(s) in the photos..










And a very large fallen Tasmanian Blue Gum on my mate's property. This looked to have fallen over in some pretty major bushfires in the 60's. I really wanted to lay into it with a saw but the way it was partly buried and considering it was nearly inaccessible I decided against it. If I'd have got my 60" bar stuck it'd still be there. At it's widest point it was about 9' (108"). I am 6'3" and this tree looked to have sunken into the ground a fair way. The whole valley was clear felled in the 60's according to locals and this log is a good 5' wider than any remaining trees in the area that I've seen...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 23, 2012)

rogue60 said:


> Hi guy's here is a nice forest red gum 70in at the butt end,will get a better pic of it when its off our truck it has been cut into 3logs so we could load it, was way to big to lift with our loader..the ms880 is just there for size and not at the butt end of the log.it was cut down with a 3120xp Husky and Darren Hoffman was the man behind the saw he works for us..yeah and all done with only a 25in bar lol....rest of the logs are ironbark we cut up a truck load like this every day....we do it all log and mill the logs....if some one could make them into pics that would be great thanks..View attachment 235211
> View attachment 235212
> View attachment 235213
> View attachment 235214


----------



## MCW (Apr 23, 2012)

rogue60 said:


> Hi guy's here is a nice forest red gum 70in at the butt end,will get a better pic of it when its off our truck it has been cut into 3logs so we could load it, was way to big to lift with our loader..the ms880 is just there for size and not at the butt end of the log.it was cut down with a 3120xp Husky and Darren Hoffman was the man behind the saw he works for us..yeah and all done with only a 25in bar lol....rest of the logs are ironbark we cut up a truck load like this every day....we do it all log and mill the logs....if some one could make them into pics that would be great thanks..View attachment 235211
> View attachment 235212
> View attachment 235213
> View attachment 235214



Nice lumps of wood mate but you sure that Redgum log is 70"? Just checkin


----------



## MCW (Apr 23, 2012)

rogue60 said:


> lol yeah there is one more pic with me holding a tape showing 70 should be 4 pics all up,when its off the truck i will get a better pic of the tape showing its on the log...think its more a few would be thinking no way you could fall a 70in log with a 25in bar,but thats as long a bar we run 25in, not much you cant cut down with a 25in bar if ya know what ya doing........but yeah will get better pics showing size ....in a few weeks we will be doing some big gums as big and bigger than this log will get some pics and vids of falling them with a 25in bar ,its a time thing its faster with a 25in bar cutting and walking to the next log..no im not saying long bars are no good thats just how we cut is all lol.... and we only run 404 RS Stihl chain....



Hey no worries mate. I just saw the 880 sitting next to the log on the truck and didn't quite see 70"  You're correct on the bar size though. General rule of thumb is 3 x bar size but I've seen trees felled with way less of a bar ratio than that, it's just far more time consuming and less efficient


----------



## MCW (Apr 24, 2012)

rogue60 said:


> hi all,here is some better pics of that forest red gum this is the butt end 70in at its widest,the saw sitting on top of the log is a ms660 with 25in bar... View attachment 235355
> View attachment 235356



That's more like it  That's a nice lump of wood too. With the odd exception most of the Redgums that large in our area have been eaten out with Termites


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 24, 2012)

rogue60 said:


> hi all,here is some better pics of that forest red gum this is the butt end 70in at its widest,the saw sitting on top of the log is a ms660 with 25in bar... View attachment 235355
> View attachment 235356


----------



## Alex D (Apr 24, 2012)

rogue60 said:


> hi all,here is some better pics of that forest red gum this is the butt end 70in at its widest,the saw sitting on top of the log is a ms660 with 25in bar... View attachment 235355
> View attachment 235356



How much faster would you say an 090 would be than the 088 in wood of this hardness and size??


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 24, 2012)

Alex D said:


> How much faster would you say an 090 would be than the 088 in wood of this hardness and size??



It would be slower.


----------



## sawfun9 (Apr 24, 2012)

I dunno Randy, in wood that size my 090 would beat my stock 088. If the wood was smaller then it's all 088. In the big wood (60+ inch) the 090 shines. Dare I say even above my beloved Mac 125.


----------



## johncinco (Apr 24, 2012)

One I took down for a friend. Unfortunately, I think it is still sitting there 4 years later.


----------



## Alex D (Apr 24, 2012)

If both the 090 and 088 were wearing 60" bars buried in this hardwood then the 090 will most likely win even if its up against a woods ported 088. But he wrote that the longest bar they run is 25",this has me interested as its only cutting or buried in 2 feet of wood- territory where the 088 would be faster.


----------



## Alex D (Apr 24, 2012)

rogue60 said:


> Hi,we only run 25in bars on our work saw's 88 and 66,we do have an 090 but it has a 27in bar,all our saw's run 404 RS stihl chain and never run skip chain no need..but even with the bars we run the saw's work hard to pull the chain in our hard wood..as far as or 090 goes it out cuts the 88's easy its not about speed in our wood ya need grunt its hard wood...anyways here is a pic of one of dads old 090 i did up its as good as a new 090 and goes hard smoke's the 88's lol......yeah ive got some nice big logs i can run an 088 and ms880 and 090 in and make a vid see what out cuts what if ya like.... View attachment 235435



I recall seeing your 088 and 090 restos on ######### is the name i think of the forum and it is very impressive to say the least the two look like factory new. 

You know what you have good point there about running only 25" or maybe in my case id go with a 28" bar even on the 088 as ive noticed once you go over 32-36" bar it gets akward, over 4 feet it gets extremly akward both due to manuvering with and also ####ing around with thrown chains. With skiptooth I also agree that it is pointless unless you're on the west coast or anywhere else theres truely huge trees and you need long bars- longer than what the saw is intended to run and buried fully in wood. Stihl chain is the hardest I think and it stays sharp the longest so it makes sense to run only it. But what is the rational behind .404 chain- I have heard that it stays sharper longer but it is slower than 3/8" seeing as it has a wider kerf thus cutting more wood out. But is there something else to it??? 

That would be great if you could make those vids as they would show IMO that for its intended purposes where torque is king- big and super hardwood the 090 was the best that Stihl made.


----------



## Bob95065 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey 2dogs, where in Santa Cruz are you?


----------



## lostcoastland (Apr 25, 2012)

View attachment 235481
View attachment 235482
View attachment 235483
View attachment 235484
View attachment 235485
One of the biggest felling jobs i did with My buddy Wendall in Westhaven


----------



## lostcoastland (Apr 25, 2012)

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/23478_375362581703_4271835_n.jpg


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 25, 2012)

Westhaven as in Trinidad?


----------



## lostcoastland (Apr 25, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Westhaven as in Trinidad?


 Ya...my dad lived in Stafford..near scotia on the Eel and i lived in eureka and arcata and worked at coastal tree service for a bit and with "that tree guy
" and on my own, i know that tree guy too..i was having a really hard time finding housing so ive been living in socal where people have complex's over their trees...lol


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 25, 2012)

lostcoastland said:


> Ya...my dad lived in Stafford..near scotia on the Eel and i lived in eureka and arcata and worked at coastal tree service for a bit and with "that tree guy
> " and on my own, i know that tree guy too..i was having a really hard time finding housing so ive been living in socal where people have complex's over their trees...lol



I know Stafford well, the pre-slide Stafford.
North or South Road? My Bro lived on South Road for many years.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 25, 2012)

Bob95065 said:


> Hey 2dogs, where in Santa Cruz are you?



95060. In the city off Walnut Av.

BTW you asked me this same question earlier in this thread. I answered there too.


----------



## medic8852 (Apr 25, 2012)

*oak blowdown*

not as big as some of you guys, but i'll take what i can get
View attachment 235597
View attachment 235598
View attachment 235599

cut with my ms440 and a 25" These pieces were cut from a fork, havent gotten into the main trunk yet, been too wet in bottom ground next to the creek where the tree is at. Estimating the trunk at around 5'


----------



## sawfun9 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats some nice looking wood. I'd want to mill that if it were mine.


----------



## medic8852 (Apr 25, 2012)

it's been down for about 5 years or so. came down in a big ice storm. i've limbed out the most of it for firewood and smoker wood, but until recently, i didn't have anything big enough to tackle the big stuff. Landowner lets me cut and hunt whenever i like. He burns alot of wood and is homebuilder. All the cabinets in his kitchen are from oak he's cut. I asked him if he wanted to mill it, he said he's getting too old to mess with it and he's not sure his skidsteer can drag it up the steep hill and out of the timber. oh well, firewood, and some random local guys want some rounds for woodworking.


----------



## lostcoastland (Apr 25, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I know Stafford well, the pre-slide Stafford.
> North or South Road? My Bro lived on South Road for many years.


 North side.. my father pat lancelin owned where the old stafford inn used to be, where all the hippys rallied..i wasnt around then, i worked for rolland moschetti, and knew the pullens. wild down there like back in the day...people still shoot guns at each other ...the rally and the slide, where loggers and hippys collided, i only heard stories and saw the aftermath..i loved canoeing the eel from Weott to my dads backyard..its an amazing place


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 26, 2012)

Was that Inn made of stucco?
My brother first lived where Brown's Camp was, that was 1978, it was owned by Irv, the guy who ran the Sears in Scotia.
Then he moved uphill from Garfields.
I think they are still shooting at eachother there.


----------



## lostcoastland (Apr 26, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Was that Inn made of stucco?
> My brother first lived where Brown's Camp was, that was 1978, it was owned by Irv, the guy who ran the Sears in Scotia.
> Then he moved uphill from Garfields.
> I think they are still shooting at eachother there.


way back it used to be the piercy brown mill ..big time logging, and they would flume the logs from way up where the slide was to the eel , then to scotia, Stucco is a horrible idea in humboldt because it sucks water but i woulndt doubt they tried to bring a little sophistication. i remember being a little kid watching the train go over stits creek..pacific railroad. my dad bought the 13 acres in 82 and owned it since but has been foreclosed on. the big thing back in the day my dad says was waiting for big logs to wash up on the river bar and split fence post out of em to sel to farmers in fortuna and ferndale..the river rats! still quite a few around.. this pic is limbing behind my dads house


View attachment 235688


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 26, 2012)

My brother married a Whitlow, that family used run a boat out in the flood, harpoon a big Redwood and ride it until it hung up, then claim it.


----------



## lostcoastland (Apr 26, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> My brother married a Whitlow, that family used run a boat out in the flood, harpoon a big Redwood and ride it until it hung up, then claim it.



:hmm3grin2orange: wow that would be an adventure!


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 26, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> My brother married a Whitlow, that family used run a boat out in the flood, harpoon a big Redwood and ride it until it hung up, then claim it.



Too bad he didn't marry a Smith, then he could be a real river logger! And he could be famous.

That sounds like a wild bunch of people living up there. Musta been fun.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 26, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Too bad he didn't marry a Smith, then he could be a real river logger! And he could be famous.
> 
> That sounds like a wild bunch of people living up there. Musta been fun.



My Grandad was a Southern Humboldt Smith, a true pioneer. My roots are deep in this soil.


----------



## lostcoastland (Apr 26, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> My Grandad was a Southern Humboldt Smith, a true pioneer. My roots are deep in this soil.



the spirit lives on..:greenchainsaw: more big wood and big saw pics, i want to see big piles of sawdust and 090's !!


----------



## lostcoastland (Apr 26, 2012)

lostcoastland said:


> the spirit lives on..:greenchainsaw: more big wood and big saw pics, i want to see big piles of sawdust and 090's !!


 <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/stfaBINDPyk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> 088


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah, the 090, my favorite.


----------



## lostcoastland (Apr 26, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> yeah, the 090, my favorite.


.... ....for bucking only?? boat anchor only? haha


----------



## 70flyingv (Apr 27, 2012)

*Huge Apricot!*

Actually, I think this was the biggest apricot to exist in the United States! Cant confirm but, it was HUGE. Died of natural causes and had substantial core rot. Still should get some nice slabs! Think We used the 056 super mag2 for the main cut but, maybe the 084.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 27, 2012)

70flyingv said:


> Actually, I think this was the biggest apricot to exist in the United States! Cant confirm but, it was HUGE. Died of natural causes and had substantial core rot. Still should get some nice slabs! Think We used the 056 super mag2 for the main cut but, maybe the 084.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 27, 2012)

Big Redgum 880 with 50'' and a 261.






Another Redgum


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 27, 2012)

lostcoastland said:


> .... ....for bucking only?? boat anchor only? haha



they aren't a bad saw, I have run over half a dozen of them, they aren't gutless but no fireball either. What I don't get is why so many guys have the faulty idea that it is the all conquering monster saw of the world. It misses that by a goodly margin.


----------



## MCW (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it just me or do other guys look at large, beautiful trees regardless of whether they are protected or not and weigh up how they'd fell them?

I do 

Frequently...


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 27, 2012)

MCW said:


> Is it just me or do other guys look at large, beautiful trees regardless of whether they are protected or not and weigh up how they'd fell them?
> 
> I do
> 
> Frequently...



Everyday.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 27, 2012)

yep me and the young bloke size'em up and then have a debate on where there going all the time

best way too teach the fundamentals of it but the rest he will have to learn actually droping trees

especially that big red gum in the roundabout just down the road that i took a picy for andrew for


----------



## paccity (Apr 27, 2012)

MCW said:


> Is it just me or do other guys look at large, beautiful trees regardless of whether they are protected or not and weigh up how they'd fell them?
> 
> I do
> 
> Frequently...



yea, but every time i walk up to them with a saw i get the feeling i'm being watched .


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 27, 2012)

my friends get all pissed off when ever im like yep that one has rougly a 8 degree lean and this ne wind we have will push her down right bout there.
there all like "dont you ever think of anything else?"


----------



## Gologit (Apr 27, 2012)

MCW said:


> Is it just me or do other guys look at large, beautiful trees regardless of whether they are protected or not and weigh up how they'd fell them?
> 
> I do
> 
> Frequently...



Yup...I catch myself doing that all the time. It's just a habit. A few years ago I took some friends from back east over to see the Redwoods. I took them to Bull Creek and just let them wander for a couple of hours. They were very impressed with the size and majesty of those old giants.

I spent the time planning layouts and skid roads and landings.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 27, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup...I catch myself doing that all the time. It's just a habit. A few years ago I took some friends from back east over to see the Redwoods. I took them to Bull Creek and just let them wander for a couple of hours. They were very impressed with the size and majesty of those old giants.
> 
> I spent the time planning layouts and skid roads and landings.



Bob did tell your friends what was going through your head while you were at Bull Creek............or didya keep it to yourself?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 27, 2012)

I kept my thoughts to myself. They're nice people but they wouldn't have understood.

I hadn't even realized I was laying out a job until I caught myself making scuff marks in the duff with my boot and pacing off distances.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 27, 2012)

MCW said:


> Is it just me or do other guys look at large, beautiful trees regardless of whether they are protected or not and weigh up how they'd fell them?
> 
> I do
> 
> Frequently...



Yup. I was at a Boy Scout event a couple of years ago and was just barely watching the campfire skits. A buddy walked up to me and asked if I was scaling out the big redwood in front of us. Uh, yeah, guilty as charged.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 27, 2012)

Awhile back, I had a chat with a Ranger in the State park, while looking at trees. He was cross with me, he knew I was up to something, I kept telling him I was just looking at trees. The young fella was irritated enough to run my ID.
I was checking the lean on a 12 footer with a plumbline, the cord crossed the lower third of the trunk. 
I was thinking it was an uproot risk and might be better to just have a D8 cut the roots on it back side.


----------



## Alex D (Apr 28, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> they aren't a bad saw, I have run over half a dozen of them, they aren't gutless but no fireball either. What I don't get is why so many guys have the faulty idea that it is the all conquering monster saw of the world. It misses that by a goodly margin.



Power, reliability, they've been in production for over 3 decades and still are to this day, and theyve probably cut more old growth worldwide than any other chainsaw. Id say that qualifies a saw as one of the all time greats.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 28, 2012)

I find that even when I am driving I am always looking at big trees off the side of the road thinking how I would like to get a saw into that.


----------



## zogger (Apr 28, 2012)

*Big tree. leaners and wedges*

There's a friendly debate with a challenge going on in the firewood forum, regarding the possibility of felling a large tree backwards against the lean using only wedges. You'll have to scroll down a bit to find the tree in question and the challenge bet.

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/199216.htm


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 28, 2012)

deye223 said:


> here ya go rogue60



is that what you guys call stringy bark red gum??? or eucalyptus




paccity said:


> nice trunk. did you bring enough saws to whittle on it .



He doesnt get out much!!!!! too busy working on saws!!!!


----------



## deye223 (Apr 28, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> is that what you guys call stringy bark red gum??? or eucalyptus



nah mate thats just red gum around here . this is stringy it's only small and half as hard throw a bit of redgum in the river and it wil probably sink it's that dense and heavy






if you want to see some stringy a bit bigger look here http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/193389.htm


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 28, 2012)

deye223 said:


> nah mate thats just red gum around here . this is stringy it's only small and half as hard throw a bit of redgum in the river and it wil probably sink it's that dense and heavy
> 
> if you want to see some stringy a bit bigger look here http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/193389.htm



Cool!!!!! At least your getting to put some on the ground....


----------



## MCW (Apr 30, 2012)

I weighed this one up this afternoon but I'd have been pepper sprayed, tasered, and shot before I'd have even made it through the bark. All I had on board was a customers blunt as hell MS230. This is at a little town called Lyndoch in the Barossa Valley, South Australia. Only about 80' tall but I have never seen such a chunky gum in my life and not too many with a fatter trunk...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 30, 2012)

MCW said:


> I weighed this one up this afternoon but I'd have been pepper sprayed, tasered, and shot before I'd have even made it through the bark. All I had on board was a customers blunt as hell MS230. This is at a little town called Lyndoch in the Barossa Valley, South Australia. Only about 80' tall but I have never seen such a chunky gum in my life and not too many with a fatter trunk...



That would be a good advertisement for Stihl if you could cut that beast with an ms230. What a big crazy looking tree. Very cool.


----------



## MCW (Apr 30, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> That would be a good advertisement for Stihl if you could cut that beast with an ms230. What a big crazy looking tree. Very cool.



Not only a good advertisement for an MS230 but blunt .325" Stihl semi chisel would get some bonus points too  Yeah I love these big gums, they are all different and have a lot of character. If the big branch out the side let go it would completely flatten the neighbour's shed. As in COMPLETELY


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 30, 2012)

zogger said:


> There's a friendly debate with a challenge going on in the firewood forum, regarding the possibility of felling a large tree backwards against the lean using only wedges. You'll have to scroll down a bit to find the tree in question and the challenge bet.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/199216.htm



LB says he can stand up the tree pictured in this thread with wedges only. LB is a god! Or an idiot.


----------



## cpr (Apr 30, 2012)

Alex D said:


> Power, reliability, they've been in production for over 3 decades and still are to this day, and theyve probably cut more old growth worldwide than any other chainsaw. Id say that qualifies a saw as one of the all time greats.



There's room at the table for them.

And yet...


----------



## ttwichell (Sep 26, 2016)

Old thread but here goes..... I took this trunk down a couple weeks ago. 63" DBH without bark 67"with,about 60' tall.
880 Magnum w 50" Cannon used to fall and buck the first two logs. 461with 28" to clean up and three machines to get the big logs up the bank.


----------

